# How Many Points Do You Have?



## sasy_1914 (Sep 22, 2009)

I drew for gladwin with 4 this year i think it took 5 for red oak when my bf drew his in 2003 so it depends on the year and the BMU I think they have also changed the area for the baldwin BMU as to what it was years past people have said it took in different area last year that know is Gladwin BMU this year not sure if this is a fact realy never checked it out


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

My understanding is that points = chances. More or less everyones chances, no matter how many you have, get put into a hat and drawn. So if I have 5 it dosent gaurentee that I will get one before a first timer.


But if you have a first and second choice MU do they split your points between them or if you miss the first choice do you have the same chance for your second MU?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> 4 points was enough for red oak this time but that may change as they are splitting this zone for next year.


It might not take 4 points for the new BMU next year, White Oak if created will be club country and there is a good population out there. And, not all the club country deer hunters bear hunt. Hard to say for sure but I'm hoping to draw with 5 next season.

One thing that will be interesting to see are the results of the hair trap dna study.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Silver Panner said:


> My understanding is that points = chances. More or less everyones chances, no matter how many you have, get put into a hat and drawn. So if I have 5 it dosent gaurentee that I will get one before a first timer.
> 
> 
> But if you have a first and second choice MU do they split your points between them or if you miss the first choice do you have the same chance for your second MU?


some guys up around me said the same thing. is that true? the guy with 8 points can be outdrawn bye a guy who has one? ive heard this before and wondered if it was true.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Wiggler said:


> some guys up around me said the same thing. is that true? the guy with 8 points can be outdrawn bye a guy who has one? ive heard this before and wondered if it was true.


They are preference points meaning that the more you have, the better chance you have of drawing. As far as I understand, the only way someone with one point could outdraw someone with eight is if the latter messed up their application. By looking at the DNR drawing results, nobody that I could see with fewer points drew a tag over someone with more points.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009_Bear_Drawing_Results_-_Web_283264_7.pdf


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

8 pts for me, one of these years I am going to apply for a tag.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

It was explained to me about a year ago, and what I was told was yes they are chances. Just like what was mentioned earlier the more chances you have the better chance you have in that Unit for that lottery draw. If you have looked at the statistics for the last 4 or 5 years. There is basically a certain number of permits for each hunt and each unit and there are not enough permits for every applicant even if you have 6 or more points. For example if they are giving out 400 permits for a certain area for the first hunt and 2000 people with 6 or more points apply for that area, it still leaves 1600 people that there are no permits for. So it being explained this way helped me to understand, so working with the same numbers- 100 people had 8 points for that draw- they are suppose to automatically get picked. That leaves 300 permits for that area, now 200 people had 7 points they should get a permit, that leaves 100 permits left for the other 1700 applicants left and only 100 permits left available, this is where the lottery draw comes in. Now guys this is the way it was explained to me, I am just not sure exactly where the point breaks for each unit and each draw are at. But this is a pretty close scenario of how it is SUPPOSE to work in a sense the old saying somewhat still applies (It's the luck of the draw):lol:, and again not saying I agree with it and I am not saying I disagree with it. Hope this may help

Hunterjb6


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

hunterjb6 said:


> It was explained to me about a year ago, and what I was told was yes they are chances. Just like what was mentioned earlier the more chances you have the better chance you have in that Unit for that lottery draw. If you have looked at the statistics for the last 4 or 5 years. There is basically a certain number of permits for each hunt and each unit and there are not enough permits for every applicant even if you have 6 or more points. For example if they are giving out 400 permits for a certain area for the first hunt and 2000 people with 6 or more points apply for that area, it still leaves 1600 people that there are no permits for. So it being explained this way helped me to understand, so working with the same numbers- 100 people had 8 points for that draw- they are suppose to automatically get picked. That leaves 300 permits for that area, now 200 people had 7 points they should get a permit, that leaves 100 permits left for the other 1700 applicants left and only 100 permits left available, this is where the lottery draw comes in. Now guys this is the way it was explained to me, I am just not sure exactly where the point breaks for each unit and each draw are at. But this is a pretty close scenario of how it is SUPPOSE to work in a sense the old saying somewhat still applies (It's the luck of the draw):lol:, and again not saying I agree with it and I am not saying I disagree with it. Hope this may help
> 
> Hunterjb6


 That is exactly the way it works unless you apply with partners then the person with the lowest points in the group is what it is based on. 2 years ago when the dnr screwed up and didnt catch it for afew hours after the results were posted the people that were not suppose to get permits that purchased them in those few hours still received permits. The dnr just issued more permits to cover the screw up.


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Silver Panner said:


> I've been putting in for Red Oak and Baldwin. I am assuming these some of the harder units to draw?


I would read the Bear guide if I was you,that should answer alot of your questions.I have noticed the last 2 years that quite a few hunters have just sat on there points cause in Baldwin unit in 07 friend of mine drew a tag with 6 points and he was one of only a couple who did and nobody [me included] who had 7 points this year drew,you had to have 8 or more points.


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> some guys up around me said the same thing. is that true? the guy with 8 points can be outdrawn bye a guy who has one? ive heard this before and wondered if it was true.


Points ARE NOT chances ie. Elk hunt
points are earned each year you apply.the more points= the earlier you hunt [if you are not just collecting points]
A solo Bear hunter with more points is ALWAYS going to draw a permit before somebody with fewer points if they are competing for the same hunt BMU/HUNT !!!!!


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Heck,I am not even guaranteed to draw in 2010 with the 8 points I will have but I would have had my Bear tag in 07 or 08 with this same # of 8 points. But this is because I am trying to get the Bear tag in Baldwin which is the hardest to get in the state,guess I'll just wait my turn.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

mark49331 said:


> Points ARE NOT chances ie. Elk hunt
> points are earned each year you apply.the more points= the earlier you hunt [if you are not just collecting points]
> A solo Bear hunter with more points is ALWAYS going to draw a permit before somebody with fewer points if they are competing for the same hunt BMU/HUNT !!!!!


This is how I understand it also, the elk draw is different meaning if you have 5 points you name goes in 5 times so your odds go up from 1 - 50,000 to 5 in 50,000


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

mark49331 said:


> Heck,I am not even guaranteed to draw in 2010 with the 8 points I will have but I would have had my Bear tag in 07 or 08 with this same # of 8 points. But this is because I am trying to get the Bear tag in Baldwin which is the hardest to get in the state,guess I'll just wait my turn.


Plus you don't know how many are putting in for just points, I know 4 guys that had 8 point going into this years draw now have 9 points, only one is putting in for the hunt, all four plan to hunt the same area and don't all want to be hunting the same year.


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

Silver Panner said:


> I've been putting in for Red Oak and Baldwin. I am assuming these some of the harder units to draw?


If you have been putting in for Red Oak you would have drawn at 4 points.


----------

